# Part of my collection



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thought I would show a little of the collection


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

last pic. hope you enjoyed.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 8, 2012)

you have wide variety.
 Is there anything you gravitate to in particular? (other than watertown bottles obviously)


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

No Matt I do'nt think I do ,if its collectable i'm on it , toys, books , antiques, records .,coins ,furniture, pictures I collect it all.[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 8, 2012)

BOTTLE HOARDER!!!  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Love it!  Saw a few bumpy edge poison goodness in there... and some scary doll heads..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: myersdiggers1998
> 
> !


 
 Gordon,...great collection, I'm liking the olive green stapside flask mixed in there...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

It's a good one Joe, I dig mostly amber and clear ones, wish I could find more off colored flasks.[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've got about 10 dug poisons steve.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Any nyc bottles in there? thanks, Mike


----------



## Dugout (Jun 2, 2012)

The china hutch items perked my interest too. Nice colors!


----------

